# Leeds: Food co-op volunteers wanted



## tufty79 (Apr 19, 2012)

Oblong Food Co-Op has been running since February, with the aim of providing affordable fresh veg for people in and around the Woodhouse/Hyde Park/Little London area (and beyond). We're also getting involved with the Healthy Start scheme, so should soon be able to accept vouchers in exchange for veg boxes. We're not-for-profit, and everything is done by volunteers.
We're looking for volunteers to help run the co-op - everything from publicity, sourcing local suppliers, and helping out with events, through to sorting the veg into orders when it arrives (this happens on Tuesday mornings).
If you'd like to get involved, please email foodcoop(at)oblongleeds.org.uk.

thank you 

(cleared with mods)


----------



## Bingo (Apr 20, 2012)

Sounds really good Tufty, would like to get involved but working away all the time at mo so not really doable...


----------

